# NormalKev's First Blast Log



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey All,

Outside of my wife, I dont have anyone to chat with about bodybuilding so I thought I would start this log.  I had a few posts over the last few weeks regarding my cycle so it made sense to start this log and track my progress.  

Background
Age:  42
Body Fat : 13-15% (I can see abs but not chiseled)
Height: 5'10
Starting Weight: 160.5
Current Weight: Averages 163.5 
Cycle Length: 20 Weeks
Currently on week 4
PEDs: 300 Test/300 Primo/70 Nandralone split into daily injections via subq
Other Medications:  T3, T4, Metfromin 500 x2 daily, Cialis 5 MG
Supplements:  Multi vitamin, Fish Oil, Citrus Bergamot (starting), Vitamin D +K, Magnesium, Zinc, Vitamin C, B Complex, NAC
Fasting Glucose AM:  Ranges between 80-91

Diet Related:
Calculated TDEE: 2400 (but thinking it's actually higher)
Activity:  Usually 10-13k Steps daily and or 30 minutes elliptical  
Base Target Macros of 2700 Calories:  203P, 338C, 60F (Need to ramp these up i think)



Training Related:
Lower/Upper/Rest/Lower/Upper/Arms+Shoulders/Rest/
High Volume - Target sets per week
Chest:  16
Back: 16
Quads: 12 (Usually hardest for me to recover so i keep volume lower)
Hams: 11 (Same as Quads)
Shoulders: 12
Bis/Tris Direct Work: 13 sets each
Abs: 9 sets per week
Most compounds 3 sets, 8-12 reps.  
Supporting work 10-20 reps

Health:
Full blood panel completed prior to start of cycle - will take bloods again at week 6
Completed cardiovascular check with heart ultrasound and monitor for 1 week.  Cardiologist said heart looks great. 
Monitor blood glucose EOD 

Results so far:  
Things are starting to pick up at week 4.  Body weight has not moved up significantly but I visually look bigger.  Wife is telling me my chest and shoulders have grown a lot.  Weights have not moved up significantly, probably 10% at this point.  Starting this week, recovery has increased significantly.  I did the most volume I have done for legs so far and quads are slightly sore.  Usually they are sore for days.  I am also bumping up my calories to 3000 per day to see if the scale moves up.  To be honest, i'm worried about getting fat and just want to focus on getting quality LBM which may be holding me back a little.


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

please post a starting pic


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2022)

How much has you bodyweight increased in the 3 weeks?

"Not significantly" is a subjective term.


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> 70 Nandralone


70 mg per week total?


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> 70 mg per week total?


Yes, this is part of my HRT protocol for my patella femoral pain syndrome.  It has helped significantly.


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> please post a starting pic


Should it be a pumped after lifting or cold?


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> Should it be a pumped after lifting or cold?


cold


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> cold


If I were you same spot in the house, same light, same stance, once per week.


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> If I were you same spot in the house, same light, same stance, once


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

Relaxed front


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> If I were you same spot in the house, same light, same stance, once per week.


Done, see above


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> How much has you bodyweight increased in the 3 weeks?
> 
> "Not significantly" is a subjective term.


I started at 160.5 probably carb depleted


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> View attachment 28707


Nice arms, stupid underwear. 🤣


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nice arms, stupid underwear. 🤣


I knew I would get shit for my briefs but that's all I got.


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> I knew I would get shit for my briefs but that's all I got.


Those are closer to panties. 😏


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Those are closer to panties. 😏


Keeps my little boy snug and happy.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> Keeps my little boy snug and happy.


Really?

Those fucking things make me feel like my manhood is getting strangled to death all goddamn day long


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

Fruit of the Loom is by far the most catabolic underwear brand


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

I actually hate them but unfortunately I had a vasectomy go wrong a while ago and the urologist recommended I use briefs to help reduce the testicular pain.  They worked and I just got in the habit of using them. 


TODAY said:


> Really?
> 
> Those fucking things make me feel like my manhood is getting strangled to death all goddamn day long


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

normalkev said:


> Keeps my little boy snug


try the kind with the meat pouch


----------



## normalkev (Sep 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> try the kind with the meat pouch
> 
> View attachment 28710


Looks good, definitely dont look like panties. Will place my amazon order today.


----------

